# December meeting



## mercury05 (Nov 19, 2012)

Our poster for the December meeting. please feel free to copy and display it as often as you want. We need to get the word out to as many people as possible. Here is a link to our facebook page where the December poster is displayed.  Comments or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I being a bit thick? (It is Monday, after all!) Can't see any details (date, time, venue) or link.


----------



## mercury05 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Sorry*

Just noticed i forgot to put the link in lol  https://www.facebook.com/groups/cumnockdiabetes/


----------



## mercury05 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Update*

Looks like everything is now coming together. Marie, The DSN at tanyard medical practice has come on board and has agreed to come to the December meeting and to possibly bring a dietician with her to talk about diet and Christmas. I have also received notice from another group that there are a few diabetes UK members in  Cumnock and we are trying to hook up to improve the group. All in all, including the conference I attended at the weekend, I am now feeling very positive about the future of the group.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2012)

mercury05 said:


> Just noticed i forgot to put the link in lol  https://www.facebook.com/groups/cumnockdiabetes/



Might be an idea to put the times/dates/venues here as well Mercury, for those who don't venture into the land of Facebook!


----------



## mercury (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Northerner, advice always welcomed.  The next meeting of Cumnock Area Diabetes support will be held on 12th December at 19.30 - 21.00.  The place to meet is Cumnock Town Hall.  All welcome as always.


----------

